# nascar rv resorts



## captainmomma (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone stayed at any of these?  We are thinking about the one in maggie valley NC or maybe the one in new market VA at endless caverns.  We are looking for a family friendly camping experience where DH can enjoy the race and we won't go deaf in the meantime!


----------



## Triple E (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: nascar rv resorts

I know H2H1 enjoys camping at the races.  Hollis should be reading this soon so just hang in there.   :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: nascar rv resorts

we love Atlanta, they have all type of camping area to camp in, $150 -4500.00 for RVs the high end is for the whole season and all races at the track. the 150.00 is for that weekend race. You can park there all week long. However you better hurry if you want a spot they are going fast. we lost one race so everyone is getting first shot at the Sept. race camping sites. btw Sept race is a night race and it is nice and cool. Once you have a spot it is your for then on until to don't confirm it the following year.PM me if you want more infor


----------



## captainmomma (Feb 6, 2011)

Re: nascar rv resorts

thanks we might try that next year but this year we are looking at nascar rv resorts... they are campgrounds that have big screens for the races to watch in the pavillion areas and have festivities for the races.  We were just wondering how good some of these places really are....   www.nascarrvresorts.com


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Re: nascar rv resorts



well it not going to be the same, at the tracks you can meet the drivers and actually put your hands on the cars. Good luck on your adventure

PS you can sit at home and watch it on a big screen TV also. just not the same as hearing the engines roaring down the track.


----------



## captainmomma (Feb 6, 2011)

Re: nascar rv resorts

Yeah, I know, last track we went to was Dover before my daughter was born.  I just don't want to take her until she is a little older and a little less likely to pull her ear protection off.  Besides my DH is the big fan not me.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Re: nascar rv resorts

well yes you do have a good point . my grand daughter is 5 and it is a little boring for her. So yes by all means take it in a control environment.


----------

